# New Gelding thinks everything is out to get him



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I feel that this horse is one you have to completely win the respect of, which will be challenging.

My boy was the same, except instead of spooking he'd bolt off at a dead gallop or insane discombobulated trot that I had fun keeping up with.

Keep his focus on you. He's only scared because he's not sure he can trust you yet.

If you aren't comfortable with that, maybe it's best to find a more seasoned horse, but even then if you don't keep their focus they can also escalate like this.

Good luck


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

I knew a horse like that he was "afraid of life"as someone put it. Now he's fine! doesn't spook more than the average horse and has even had his rider fire a gun from his back without flinching! so there is hope you just gotta work at it! sadly he was sold to someone who had the time to help him get over his (irrational) fears so I'm not sure how he got to the point of not minding a loud bang from above his head from sniffing papers and spooking when his breath moved them but my guess it involved a ton of patience.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I think of it as the horse is having too much time to look at things. And I have a couple of horses who act like that as play, so I tend to treat it all as a game. I send them out quick, trot, trot, trot and more trot. Up hills over obstacles, through gates, across meadows, you name it. We go long and we go hard. They don't get to walk and look around until they've tired themselves out enough to be relaxed. With my Arabians that can take several hours. With the QH? Not nearly so much. Pretty soon, they get the picture that if they want to spook and act scared they get to work. If they want to be sensible, they get to walk and relax.


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

Do you any ground work with this horse? Get his respect on the ground, then start desensitizing to anything that you can think of. Then I would ride him in a controlled area until he understands that you are the boss. I like setting obstacles up in the arena to ride through. If you want to trail ride now, probably need a different horse


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

yes I do...he is great on the ground..has great ground manners...respects my space ...he often comes to me when something scares him almost like looking for reassurance...and when he does spook under saddle I give him a little reassurance let him take a good look at what is spooking him ..it doesn't take too long to get him to continue on ...occasionally he will stop and try to turn around on certain parts of my property but I make him trot circles a bit then try to head out again and usually that fixes that problem....


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Is that him in your avatar???? Beautiful.
Gaining confidence on a challenging horse will be work, but I would not necessarily try to discourage you as long as you are not dealing with more dangerous activities (bucking, rearing, etc.). It sounds like he needs a lot of confidence too.
There is an excellent post (a sticky) on training the trail horse.
Do you have someone to ride with? Maybe an experienced buddy might help him, plus give you a sense of safety. And if you are tense and nervous he will pick up on that. If you have trails close I would not hesitate to go for walks with him.
Good luck to you both.


----------



## Idrivetrotters (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a "Confidence Course" I built (everything is either stuff I had, stuff found, or great things at Dollar Stores) to help a horse gain confidence and desensitizing.

I have 5-8 obstacles and I'm always changing things around to keep things fresh and to ask the horse new questions. I start with an easy obstacles gradually build up to tougher, then end with the last 2 being easy. I use a flat halter and normal lead, my OTTBs may get a chain over the nose (wrapped in vet wrap or latex), and a driving whip (only 15 at bigdweb.com) The whip is only to help with keeping the hindend from drifting and for gentle encouragement.

1) 4-5 poles on the ground to walk over - This is easy and it just start to bring their attentionon to you
2) 5 poles set up in a star pattern - This gets the horse learning to bend in a circle and to know where their feet is. Use the driving whip to help encourage the hindend from swinging out. Don't expect perfection first few times, they got to stretch those muscles.
3) The Dreaded Pool Noodles - I start with these laying on the ground for them to step over, then we stand them up (I use small stakes and slip the noodles over those) and the horse has to walk through/around/by them. Eventually they will weave a pattern and have the noodles touch them etc.
4) Flags - (I get these from car lots) and I set up an alley for them to walk through.
5) Plywood - The horse walks over the plywood, sound and feel is like a bridge so helps a lot with trail horses and driving horses.
6) Blue Tarp of Death - Again start them walking by it, then on it, then eventually let them pull/drag it and our goal is for the tarp to touch the horse.
7) I like to end with the same poles on the ground they start with so they know they can end on a good note.

I'm always finding unique things to make things interesting (or annoy the horses) to challenge them with. I've never spent much money on anything so you don't have to invest more than a driving whip (They are longer so you don't have to change your body position to reach the hindend).

Good luck!


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

yes, that is him in the picture...his name is Jet ...he is a gorgeous boy for sure!!!.. thank you all for your advice and suggestions.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

He's likely picking up on your nerves when you're in the saddle so can't recognize you as a leader he can trust to keep him safe once he moves out of his comfort zone
Can you find someone with a really solid horse to ride out with you for a while?
Be careful when he spooks and you reassure him that you're not actually confirming to him that there was something very scary - I often find it best to ignore the spooking altogether, not make a big deal of it and just keep pushing on like it never happened.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

lbw0912 I feel for you. I too was badly injured(not as severely as you though) trying a horse after not having one for 26 years. I still bought a horse two months later and spent the next 4 years getting over my fears that the running/bucking idiot horse caused. 

My first horse was gentle and non spooky but I was anything but. Everything spooked ME and that was very upsetting as I used to ride bareback as a teenager all over the place on my mare - at all kinds of speeds :lol:

I was trail riding with large groups of people with all kinds of horses - some well behaved - some not. Up and down hills, through creeks, over trees and a lot of time with my heart up in my throat.

I no longer have my first horse, Red. I now have Biscuit and Biscuit isn't spooky either. I don't know if I could have regained my confidence on a horse that was spooking and looking for boogers because I saw enough of them all by myself. I really wish that I had not bought a horse when I did and had taken some riding lessons til my confidence came back and I felt ready and confident like I did when I was a teenager. 

I am so sorry you are having these issues. I can't see Jet's picture and I am sure he is a lovely boy but he may not be the horse for you at this moment. Even though Red wasn't spooky he wasn't an old seasoned trail horse either. He was actually an off the track quarter horse but I can say those ottqh's have seen dang near everything that clangs, makes noise, blows up, moves fast or unexpectedly. It was me that had the problem but had I been on a horse that had a problem too, would have been my downfall, as far as becoming a confident rider.

I am not the most confident rider now but hogs have exploded out from under Biscuit's feet and we have weathered that just fine. Other horses having hissy fits are not a problem. Biscuit acting like a goober and I am fine. Biscuit will shy a little at logs on the ground occasionally (I believe he thinks they are alligators that will surely bite off his little legs!) and I am ok with that too. 

I hope you gain your confidence back soon. I know how that feels - it is pretty dang frustrating.


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you all again for all the kind words of encouragement, and advice.. unfortunately I haven't been able to ride Jet in a little over two weeks due to health issues..but will be back in the saddle this weekend. I have plans for a new obstacle course to work him on the ground to desensitize him...and am going to try walking him on ground down one of the trails first then riding....I unfortunately don't have the ability to ride with others often at this time...I am trying to plan a group ride with some friends soon!!! I think it would be good for us to ride with others.


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I know this isn't a helpful hint, but every time I read this thread's title I think, "Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean no one is out to get you.". LOL, poor horse!


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

so went for a ride this past weekend after a few weeks off due to health reasons...he did great on ground work ...so decided to continue on for a ride and he spooked at everything....things he's seen a million times!!!!! so I had him WORK WORK WORK and when he had worked hard and felt like I could end the session on a good note..I was dismounting and the air condition came on way down at the house and flipped out..idk why cause its something he hears every dang day...anyway I really didn't get too hurt...somehow my bra got stuck on the saddle horn..and my shoulder got yanked pretty hard.... I ended up making him work hard on the ground after.....until I was satisfied that he had got the point... spooking gets me more work.....my shoulder is still pretty sore...and my wound from having an absess removed two weeks ago from my pelvic region opened back up and bleeding some...OUCH... I wonder about this guys past...he is so fearful of everything!!! I think I have about come to the conclusion that no matter how much Love I have for Jet we aren't good for eachother and would both benefit from another pairing...I had been going back and forth on that for a while...but I think its time we both get paired with a better suited partner for our needs....


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah it sounds as though you aren't getting through to him so he continues to spook. 

Maybe a different horse would suit you better


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

As part of this hard work you have to keep his feet and mind busy. Ride circles around everything you can find on the trail, rocks trees, downed logs, backing up. This can be done at the walk or trot, just busy. If he's thinking about where he's putting his feet he's not thinking about what's out there. Before you dismount do plenty of one rein neck bends whereby he brings his nose to your leg or almost. This relaxes his poll and gets his mind off moving forward. When you dismount, have his head drawn around. This gets it out of alert mode. BTW his diet may have something to do with this. If he's getting supplemental feeding, other than hay, wean him off the extras as he may be looking for places to get rid of excess energy.


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have done all of that... that is what I mean by making him work...we trot circles...I make him trot around trees....he spooked at parked bikes on the edge of our property...that has always been there since we 've had him in June...I made him trot circles at a safe distance at first and worked our way up closer and closer ....( I do this everytime....and he will act fine during that session...then the next time I take him out he spooks at it again) ....it seems like nothing I do helps long term....he still continues to be spooky which is why I think I need a horse that isn't this spooky..and Jet needs a rider that can help him overcome this..because it clearly is not me ..... the pasture he is in has little grass ...he has round bale of hay in there and is fed one scoop of pelleted feed once a day only.... otherwise he doesn't keep weight on..so there really isn't any feed I can take him off of ...he used to have a tub of equi pride equilix also ....but he hasn't had that since late July...


----------



## RandysWifey (Jun 12, 2012)

have you checked for ulcers and joint issues? If he has either, combined with a timid rider it could be BAD news. Get him checked out and then ignore ignore ignore. everytime he spooks, whether legit or not. DO NOT react. Dont coddle him dont work him. Ignore it. Keep on doing what you were doing in a relaxed manner (easier said than done-I know)


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

hes been vet checked and all is good ...I'm at the point in my life I need a good solid seasoned trail horse that I can hop on and mosey the trails and not have to worry that every other step he's gonna jump to the side all of a sudden ...something I found out he's done with the last two owners as well... which is why he was passed off..but was supposed to have been beginner friendly and that he is not.... I have children I want to be able to let ride him and this is NOT the horse I can really put my children on...


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I want to make a suggestion to change your approach slightly when he reacts. Instead of making him work around the object of his spook, try making him face it and walk towards it. Every time he turns in a different direction then make him work tight circles and release him in the direction of the object. Ask him to move forward towards it again and keep this up until you can walk up to it to the point he is touching it with his legs. Even have him step over it if possible until he is completely relaxed while doing it. I will add that you must be absolutely calm during this, because if there is an ounce of nervousness in your hands or body, it will transfer to him immediately. Don't have the mindset of "what is he going to spook at today", instead have your mind made up that it is going to be a good ride and if something comes up then we will work on it UNTIL IT IS CORRECTED. If you start and do not finish then they learn the boundary they have to reach to outlast you.

Do that exercise with several different things he spooks at and see if it will calm him, but remember this will only work if you stay calm, confident and in control. I had to do this with a couple of mine that spooked at simple things like a high chair someone had out by the road to be picked up. Another time was square bales of hay at the end of the road where the county worked on the drainage. 

Pointed him at the high chair and asked him to walk towards it and as soon as he wanted to turn away from it we did about 6 tight circles then came to rest facing the high chair again. We did this until he walked forward and had the high chair actually rub his side as we went past it. Then walked back and forth past it until he didn't even look at it. 

Same thing with the hay bale until he was stepping over it. I do not usually work this way as I try to spend enough time on ground work to get them to trust my directions so they are focused on me instead of their surroundings. I hadn't had him long and this was our second ride outside of the yard so I decided to use that technique since I was there and didn't want him to win at not going forward. We would have been there all night before I allowed that to happen.


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

thanks Roadyy for the suggestion...I have done that approach as well ...


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I hope you figure it out for the both of you. Good luck.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I had a spooky horse that I rode two hours a day for two years. She was still spooky. I traded her for a different horse that I was much happier with. The new owner rode her several hours a day for another year and she finally calmed down. If you want a nice, gentle horse to ride on trails, you might be wise to trade horses. This horse can most likely eventually be fixed, but he is not going to be very fun to ride meanwhile. There is also the very real possibility that you could be injured. He is a nice horse, and somebody will enjoy him. I would try to find a different horse.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

IBW0912 - I think you would be much better suited with a older or just more experienced trail horse. Biscuit has always been a calm boy - I think he was born calm for the most part but when I first got him he would toss his head up and toss it around if asked to do something he didn't want to do. He'd walk all over me at first. He actually knew better but had been allowed to do what he wanted - he was never ever mean or ****y - he just was careless. After a while of just me handling him he turned into just a doll - no more head tossing, nor more walking all over me. As he put on weight and got used to me, he finally developed his personality too! What a doll!

I hope you find the right horse for you - one that you will enjoy and not have to worry about spooking. I want to have a good time on the trails - not worry that my horse is going to shy/spook at every single thing that can go on in the woods!!!


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

thank you all.... I have officially listed Jet for sale or trade for a well seasoned trail horse...and have a few horses lined up to try...so I am hopeful Jet will find a rider better suited for him..and I will fine a horse better suited for me...and in listing Jet I have been very up front with potential buyers about his issues...unlike the seller I got him from...I need for him to go to the right home..with someone who understands fully what they are getting into and that is qualified to help him overcome the issues...or improve them at least.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Good for you! Can't wait to see your new buddy. Take your time. I actually rode Biscuit on two trail rides before I brought him home. I kept him for a week before I actually paid for him. I could have kept him longer but I decided I wanted him. I did tell myself NOT to get attached to him so that if he didn't work out I wouldn't have any qualms about selling him. 

LOL There isn't enough money to buy him from me know. I love his NON craziness and his non spookiness. Not that he is perfect because he isn't - but he is pretty perfect for me.


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

that is awesome..I am so glad you found a perfect for you horse...definitely what I want for myself...this time around taking my time...and will try the horse out more than once.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Lets try something else. When he begins to turn his head, turn it in the opposite direction as he may see the continuation of the direction as a reward. But lets back up and do some groundwork. When you stand in front of him, about 6 or 8' away and facing away from the barn/herd. When he turns his head make him bring it back to focus on you. If he refuses to stand still then send him around you for a few circles then allow him to stand, again keeping his attention on you. Do this until he figures out that he can either get his head yanked or work or stand still and focus on you. This is teaching him obedience, something seldom talked about. When you ride, the moment he turns his head in one direction, bring it back. If he turns as tho to spook, put him to work in the opposite direction. Carrying thro with the directions may be seen by him as getting his own way. Keep in mind that horses need three or four sessions to figure out how things work. No connection the first time, a little the second, by the third will either connect or is figuring it out and by the forth usually has it sorted out, cause and effect.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

My cousin knew Biscuit well. She is who encouraged me to try him and buy him. Her husband had rode Biscuit before as had loads of other people. He was his former owner's loaner horse to everyone and their dog and that is why Biscuit was just a nose to tail trail horse and didn't really want to listen to who was riding him. He'd ignore just about anything and just follow Cutter.  He was always looking to the left in particular - I didn't know what his problem was as I am not a trainer. My barn manager who is a trainer said he was avoiding instruction by "getting off the rein". She taught me to make him get on the rein :lol:. He never was bad - just didn't listen real well. Now, he is a good boy and not the nose to tail guy and when other people see him that haven't in a long time can't believe the change in him. He was underfed when I got him and several other riders had said "he was ugly and lazy". Poor fellow - he was just under nourished. Now those same people think he is beautiful and can't believe all of his get up and go. Here is a picture of my boy when I got him 









and what he looks like now. This picture was actually a year ago...









He is still a work in progress but I enjoy him so much. He has a long way to go but I trust him not to hurt me by being crazy!


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

he is gorgeous.... palominos are one of my faves!!!!! don't see too many where I live. My horse search isn't full steam ahead right this moment as my mother was diagnosed with cancer last week...and so while I have found a few options for both new owners / riders for Jet ..and new horse for myself... it will be a few weeks before I get to even try one out...with traveling to Atlanta for my mothers surgery .... and having all of my focus on her right now. but as soon as I do find my match I will post all about it!!!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I am so sorry about your mom. I have the same here right now with my mom. I will be praying for her and for you.

Take your time looking - there is no rush!


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

thank you!


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

Update: bittersweet......my gelding Jet went to his new home yesterday...with a lovely couple where he will receive extensive training and will become a roper. I in return got their draft appy cross they wanted to retire him from roping to a trail pleasure home...So glad Jet got a home where he seemed to really respond to his new owners and work well for them and I'm super excited about my new guy...he's rather large but such a gentle soul...he is like riding a big comfy couch!! He's such a mellow calm guy and puts my mind and nerves at ease...don't have any good pics yet..will get some better ones today!


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

just a few pics from previous owners of Buck


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Aw, he's cute! <3


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

He reminds me of an Appy gelding we had. He lived to be about 30 and was a gem.

Wishing you many happy trail miles with this fellow!!!!!


----------



## swimminchikin (Feb 27, 2013)

Your new guy is super handsome. I just found this thread and I hope everything works out for you with Buck. 

I rode a nut job mare for years and had more falls then I could count. I now have a dead quiet, been there, done that mare and I don't think I'll ever buy another crazy horse again. As someone without a lot of time I love being able to saddle up and go wherever without all the drama. 

Be sure to keep us updated with the new fellow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Congratulations on both finding Jet a better match AND on finding yourself a horse that is a better fit for you, as well as handsome! Some horses (like mine) start spooky and train out of it, some just ARE spooky, and I don't know how one is supposed to tell the difference. But, as the saying goes, life is too short to ride a horse that doesn't make you happy! I hope this fellow gives you a chance to relax and actually have fun while you're out on the trails. I look forward to more pictures!


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

Update**** Bucks owners returned Jet and took Buck back...turns out after riding Buck a few times he had some even more dangerous habits for me than Jet did...and Bucks owners decided Jet didn't work out for them either.... so Jets back home with me... and I have him set up for working with a local trainer which I am very excited about.... hopefully this will be a good outcome for us....quite a bit upset that Jet came home all beat up ..they stuck him in a pasture with two studs who just beat the heck out of him ..he seems so very happy to be home..he just loved his head all over me giving me sugars...and followed me everywhere


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Glad he isn't anymore damaged than a few cuts and scraps. A trainer is probably going to make him a great horse for you.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm glad you have a trainer working with him  I feel like you guys can work it out, just you need to know how to get through to him. Trainers specialize in that!


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

I am lucky enough to have a trainer less than a mile away ... shes not only going to work with Jet but work with us both ...I have some confidence to build...and could improve on my skills also... Im confident this will have a positive outcome for us ... just have to stick it out and keep working on it...he has shown some improvement... he's showing that he trusts me a lot more than he did...I've been working on not being a worry wart and I think that he's picking up on my change. I've learned to be more assertive and less timid when working him .. will keep everyone updated along our journey


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, dang, I hadn't been on this thread in a while and missed the exchange. When I read that I though "Good deal" until I read the update.

Dang, what kind of bad habits did good old Buck have? 

Jet may have learned some vital horsey lessons while getting the snot kicked out of him by two stallions. I hope it all works out for you!!!


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I hope things work out for you. I am also in Georgia, North Georgia, near Calhoun, where are you???

One thing you might try is to ride with another rider who has a solid trail horse. Riding with another will help your boy settle down, especially if he is not lead horse. 

Rhonda


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

Buck rode great when I tried him out prior to the exchange.... but when home he began to get really pushy ... biting everyone that would come up to the fence... when mounted at the barn he would begin to buck..bolt..my dad rode him one day and he bolted right through a wooden fence up at the barn...he would really dance around...and spin... was a pain in the rear end to tack up .... I'm 5'4 and his size on top of his manners when tacking made it so difficult...he'd yank his head up high and bolt backwards all throughout the tack up process ...at first I thought something was wrong with the tack that was making it uncomfortable but I checked it and had someone else check it and all was fine on that front..... It kind of hit me that last day of our trial period that if I was going to deal with issues I'd rather deal with the few issues Jet and I had than the many with Buck...


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

I am outside of Swainsboro, Ga (Emanuel Co) I wish I had people to ride with more often...at this time I do not... there are a lot of group rides nearby but without a trailer I often miss out.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

first off... don't stay with a horse because he is beautiful(he is), and don't stay because you feel sorry for him/you/whoever! 

If YOU don't feel safe... get another horse.... there is a rider out there for your boy and there is a horse out there for you!!!

I wish you were up in north Georgia also.. you really need to ride with others.. that will help your Jet. 

Rhonda


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

Jet is beautiful.. and have worked with him since having him back and its amazing how just in a few days time by working on my confidence how he responds to that ...I no longer feel afraid and no longer look out for the boogers myself..and am confident that if something does scare Jet we can overcome it together.. he seems to really be listening to me and seems to be gaining some confidence himself ... he hasn't spooked once since he's been back... YAY and I'm confident that working closely with a trainer will only improve us even more...


----------



## Wimpy (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm late to this thread too and it's getting a bit old, but just thought I would throw my "two cents" in.

I agree with the poster that commented about your horse getting "beat up" by the studs. Probably just what he needed, crazy as it sounds.

Several years ago I bought a well bred weanling, brought him along slow with lots of ponying out on the trails and ground work. Started him bareback and saddled as a long two year old. Didn't start riding him until he was a three year old. That horse was a spook, no matter what I did. Terrific disposition and manners, but always "thought" he saw something and would spin and bolt. That was fun - NOT! LOL I really never knew which horse I was riding because one day he would be calm, cool and collected and the next day he would be "on the lookout" big time.

Finally when he was coming eight years and not improving, I decided to part with him. I had another young one coming up and I just knew this horse, although not intentionally, would hurt me one day. I did try to keep track of him though and found out he ended up being put in with another group of horses and was quite beat up when his new owner bought him. (long story) The new owners made a rope horse out of him and trail rode him some. I received a call from the gal wondering why I had ever parted with such a great horse.

Sometimes they just need to grow up. Sometimes they need a change of scenery and new owners. Not all horses are going to make great trail horses and are better suited to arena work where the environment is more controlled.

My heart would advise you to continue to look for a more suitable horse for yourself. You've been through too much with this horse already and it's going to be tough to "erase" that from your memory banks. Life is too short to risk injury on a horse that you know is very capable of doing you harm. Riding is dangerous enough on a "safe" horse.


----------

